# Toccoa Falls College



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm looking at transferring to a Christian private school after hearing what the GA government is trying to pull on the public colleges in the state. One college that has caught my eye is Toccoa Falls College. I was just wondering if anyone here knew anything about it. I'm looking at pursuing a major in History with a double minor in Philosophy and Biblical Languages.


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2010)

All I know about it is that a professor of English there by the name of Donald Williams reads _Modern Reformation_. He wrote letters to the editor in recent issues. I thought that was sorta cool. Sorry I don't know more.


----------



## nnatew24 (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you considered Covenant College? It is on the GA/TN border in Chattanooga, but it's technically in GA and thus eligible for state scholarships, funds, etc. I'd highly recommend CC to you as a quality, Reformed education.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 3, 2010)

If I was going for anything but History Nathan, I'd agree. But in this particular case, Toccoa beats out Covenant in that sector.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 3, 2010)

In the extended family, we have former staff members and at least one student from Taccoa. I can tell you that they are solid followers of Christ and left (or graduated) the college on good terms. They are more broadly evangelical than reformed in their perspectives. As with any college, a visit is the most likely way to know your fit. I'd also want to make sure to find a church in the community before making a commitment to live there.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 3, 2010)

Found a possible church 25 minutes south of the college: Broad River Baptist

Broad River Baptist Church of NE Georgia

I think it looks solid, but I'll let those more trained in theology than I am make that determination. If this is workable, that's one big issue down


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

I visited the campus with my grandparents who live nearby. They are officially a part of the Christian & Missionary Alliance denomination, but they have a lot of Southern Baptists there as well. The bookstore reflected this with the only reformed literature I saw was a few books by John Piper.

It looks like a very nice school though judging from the campus. It's small and has a nice feel to it. I don't really know too much about it though other than what I told you.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 6, 2010)

What is the state of GA trying to pull on public colleges in the state?


----------

